# US clears the way for self driving vehicles with no steering wheel



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/06/tech/nuro-self-driving-vehicle-houston-dot/index.html


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Hmmm...


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

What type of fuel? Petrol or all electric? How does one move it one foot closer to the "pump"?

IMHO 25MPH max is EXTREMELY dangerous. Driving too slow is always more dangerous than driving too fast. Can it traverse 35/40 MPH roads at 25MPH without being a total danger?


----------

